# How to protect your skin against insect bites



## magosienne (May 31, 2008)

_for those who think about murdering mosquitoes by throwing lemongrass candles at them_






*How to Protect your Skin against Insect Bites*
No matter how hard we try to weather the summer months with style, those unsightly and itchy red bumps from insect bites can leave your legs, arms and face looking less than their best. And your appearance is only a small part of the problem, when you consider that some of those pesky critters can carry potentially serious diseases with them as well. It is important to arm yourself with a few basics of insect bite prevention if you are going to survive the summer months with nary a sting. 

* What Not to Wear*

When it comes to keeping those bugs at bay, what you wear will be your first line of protection. Many biting and stinging insects are drawn to bright, floral patterns and darker colors, so avoid these as much as possible when you are going to be spending time outside. Do not wear any type of fragrance, since this will attract the crawly critters as well. It is also a good idea to wear a hat to limit the amount of skin that is exposed. If you can, wear long-sleeved shirts and pants, especially at night when mosquitoes tend to come out in force. If you will be hiking or participating in other outdoor activities, wearing boots and tucking your shirts into pants, and pants into socks will help keep the bugs out as well. There are also clothing items that are treated with an insect repellant, called permethrin. This substance can effectively treat outdoor clothing and gear, and will remain effective through numerous washings. 

* Use a Repellant*

For added protection against insect bites, you can apply a repellant directly to your exposed skin. DEET is the best ingredient for keeping bugs away, and a concentration of 30% will keep you protected for up to four hours. However, you must use caution when applying any product with DEET in it, so that you do not inhale any of the substance or get it in your eyes. It is also important to wash skin that has been treated with DEET as soon as you go indoors. Do not apply to childrenâ€™s hands if they may put them in their mouths, and always use the lowest concentration on kids and if you are pregnant. Another effective insect repellant is oil of lemon eucalyptus, which will continue its effectiveness for one to hours before needing reapplication. 

* Treatment*

Even with the best of efforts and intentions, you may end up with the occasional insect bite. You can apply a hydrocortisone cream to the area to keep itching down, which will increase your comfort level and keep the bite as small as possible. Take heart in knowing that most insect bites will heal up within a matter of a few days, so that uncomfortable and unsightly mark will not last for long. 

Summer means warm weather and sunshine, but it also means sharing your space with plenty of six-legged critters. The good news is that with some preventative measures, you will be able to keep bites and stings to a bare minimum. Goodbye, bug bites!

SOURCE


----------



## magosienne (May 31, 2008)

i suggest Apaisyl as a cream to treat mosquito bites (don't know if you can get it in the US though). it's sold in pharmacies without any prescription and only costs a few euros. but if you have an allergic reaction, go get some antihistaminics, it won't help much.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 1, 2008)

Apparently Avon's skin so soft is fantastic for keeping mosquitos away.


----------



## x_nicole_x (Jun 1, 2008)

i read today in company magazine that you should take vitamin C (2 weeks before if your going on holiday and also during the holiday) to prevent bites. Vitamin C acts as a natural repellant.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 2, 2008)

really ? if that's so, maybe getting vitamin C in a powder form and mixing it in a spray bottle with water would work ?


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ I don't think that would work, It would probably have to be ingested and in your system for it to work properly.


----------



## x_nicole_x (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree, dont think it works unless ingested.


----------



## fashion_junkie (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks! I have like 5 insect bites on my leg now so this is helpful.


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you for this! I always get attacked by bugs in the summertime... I swear I taste like candy to them


----------



## magosienne (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah



i was watching a show on tv, and although we don't know why or how, some skins seem to be more "nsect friendly" than others.

i swear the mosquitoes in the park near my house adore EstÃ©e Lauder Beyond Paradise, one was literally following me around.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 11, 2008)

no wonder I got bit on our cabin trip over the weekend... dumb me had on a hot pink tank top.....I had bug spray but we went swimmimg late at night and forgot to put more on after ...I got a lot of bites.....


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 11, 2008)

Great article. I'll have to deal with this at my parents house because they have lots of trees hence all the mosquitos


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 11, 2008)

HA! Vitamin C doesn't do a damn thing... We have orange, tangerine and lime trees in my yard back home, and when I lived there the mosquitoes RAVAGED ME!!!

This article was cool tho


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Apparently Avon's skin so soft is fantastic for keeping mosquitos away. It really does! I would recommend it, I always take it on holiday with me.Apart from Skin So Soft I find that insect repellents that smell citrus-y tend to do a good job.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 13, 2008)

I like to spray myself, but if I get bit, I take a Benadryl so the welts will go away.


----------



## ivette (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## rita45 (Jun 18, 2008)

It's a good info lol. I tried and it really worked for me.Thanks.


----------



## keepfitgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Another thumbs up for Avon's Skin so Soft. My husband's family come from Barbados and they always whipped this out at dusk to fend of sandflies and mosquitos and it does work.

Emma


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm very prone to insect bites, so thanks for posting this! Other than perfume/fragrances, one should also consider scented body loition, this can attract mosquitos if you really are sensitive to them, which is my case. A betamethasone cream would help too when you get inflected with bites as it helps the mosquito bites clear up faster and fades the mosquito mark one is prone to have after the bite has healed. Also, betamethasone cream has the added benefit of being used on mild rashes or other skin allergic reactions one might have.


----------

